# Auto top off suggestions



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey again, planning on getting the Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Plus and was thinking if i should get the float switches for it or go with an individual ATO system like JBJ or TUNZE. Once again u guys have been extremely helpful to me and my choices in setting up my system.


----------



## Neebz (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi. I'm In the same situation. Already have the Reefkeeper lite. But thinking about getting the tunze because it appears less likely to fail and result in a flood. I think the package for the tune comes with a pump. Please let me know if you find it anywhere for less than $200 as that seems to be the going rate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd go with a Tunze Osmolator. It's a plug and play unit (comes with pump) and very unlikely to fail.

I have a Profilux controlling my reef, but I still use the Tunze for the day-to-day ATO. As a plug and play unit with infrared instead of float switches as the main sensor it's not going to be affected by blockage as much as the floats might be. I've been using it since I set up my tank and haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I second Ameekplec, The Tunze Has worked flawless since the day i bought it.
I have a RKL But still went with the Osmolator.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Also using the tunze. Works great, the only thing I dont like about it is all the wires.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

check out elos osmo digital. great alternative.


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Tunze here also.. Love it.. Easy setup, easy to maintain and has worked flawlessly for a year now..

Shane.


----------

